# Lomariopsis lineata AKA suBwassertang



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

The 3 issue of Aqua Planta (Germany) describes the subwassertang as Lomariopsis lineata I have the article by Christel Kasselmann if some body wants to translate it.
Cheers,
Luis Navarro


----------

